# Thread & Process: Beenden einer Batch-Datei



## Dexta (18. Apr 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich benutze zwei Threads. Einer (Thread batch) ist für den Process des DOS-Fenster zuständig, in dem eine Batch-Datei gestartet wird. Der andere Thread ist dafür zuständig, den Thread batch zu kontrollieren. Er führt den Thread batch aus bzw. startet ihn und beendet ihn später auch wieder!

Im Moment lässt sich der Prozess des Thread batch nicht beenden. Ich habe als Beispiel eine Endlosschleife geschrieben, welche beendet werden soll. Aber mit der Methode interrupt() funktioniert dieses nicht.

Aber ich zeig jetzt erstmal die Quelldatei. Der Inhalt sollte ausreichend auskommentiert sein:


```
import java.io.BufferedInputStream;
import java.io.IOException;

public class ThreadInterruptDemoApp {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		
		// Thread batch wird erstellt
		final Thread batch = new Thread() {
			
			// Variable des Typen Boolean wird erstellt zum festlegen des Thread-Status
			final boolean threadStatus = false;
			
			public void run() {
				
				try {
					// threadStatus wird auf true gesetzt
					threadStatus = true;
					
					// int mode = 1;
					
					// Variablen des Typen String zum ausführen der Batch-Datei werden erzeugt
					String command = "cmd /c start ";
					String pfad = "D:\\";
					String datei = "execbatchdemo_endlos.bat";
					
					// Runtime und Process werden initialisiert
					Runtime rt = Runtime.getRuntime();
					Process pr = rt.exec(command+pfad+datei);
					
					// BufferedInputStream wird erstellt zum lesen des InputStreams des Prozsses pr
					BufferedInputStream bis = new BufferedInputStream(pr.getInputStream());
					
					// Hilfs-Variable integer ci
					int ci = 0;
					
					// Überprüfung welchen Status der InputStream hat
					// bei -1 ist der Prozess zu Ende, bei 0 ist der Prozess noch am laufen
					while (ci != -1)
						ci = bis.read();
					
					// Warte auf das Ende des Threads batch
					pr.waitFor();
					
					// threadStatus auf false setzen
					threadStatus = false;
				}
				catch (IOException ioe) {
					System.out.println("Fehler beim ausführen der Datei! " + ioe);
				}
				catch (InterruptedException ie) {
					ie.printStackTrace();
				}
			}
		};		
		
		// Zweiter Thread wird erzeugt zum starten und beenden des Thread batch
		new Thread() {
			
			public void run() {
				
				try {
					// Thread batch wird gestartet
					batch.start();
					
					// Konsolenausgabe zur Überprüfung ob der Thread batch aktiv ist
					System.out.println(batch.isAlive());
					
					// Programmablauf wird für 5 Sekunden angehalten
					System.out.println("Programmablauf pausiert 5 Sekunden ... bitte warten!");
					sleep(5000);
										
					// If-Abfrage mit Verwendung des Boolean threadStatus
					if (batch.threadStatus == false)
						System.out.println("interrupt!!");
						// Mit interrupt() sollte der Thread batch beendet werden
						batch.interrupt();
						System.out.println("Batch-Thread beendet: " + batch.isInterrupted());
					
					// Konsolenausgabe zur Überprüfung ob der Thread batch noch aktiv ist
					System.out.println(batch.isAlive());					
				}
				catch (InterruptedException ie) { }
			}
		}.start();
	}
}
```

Jetzt habe ich es so probiert, indem ich einen boolean erzeuge und ihm am Anfang des Thread batch den Wert true gebe. Am Ende des Thread (codes) bekommt er dann den Wert false übergeben. Der andere Thread soll jetzt in die If-Abfrage (ZEILE 75) gehen, wenn der boolean threadStatus == false ist um dann die Anweisung auszuführen. Also batch.interrupt(). Jedoch sagt mir jetzt der Compiler, dass in der Bedingung das threadStatus ... *The field Thread.threadStatus is not visibile*. Ich kann mir das nicht erklären was damit gemeint ist.

Eine andere Frage wäre noch, wie ich den Process der Batch-Datei (die Endlosschleife) anders beenden kann. Dabei sollten aber keine Funktionen und Methoden aus robot oder KeyEvent vorkommen.

Mein Ziel ist nämlich, die Endlosschleife nach xx Sekunden durch den Thread wieder zu beenden. Also kontrolliert den Prozess beenden. Die Krönung wäre natürlich, dass sich das DOS-Fenster dann mitschließt.

Schon mal vielen Dank im Vorraus!
Grüße
Dexta

PS: Wer es selber testen möchte. Anleitung für die Batch-Datei:

bat Datei erzeugen...

:START
echo off
echo "Hallo!"
sleep1
GOTO START


.. abspeichern und starten. Nicht dabei dann vergessen, String pfad + datei richtig umzubennen  :wink:


----------



## JPKI (18. Apr 2007)

Wo fragst du denn in deinen Thread "batch" das isInterrupted-Flag ab? Soweit ich sehe nirgendwo.


----------



## Dexta (19. Apr 2007)

Ich weiß jetzt gerade leider nicht was Du meinst. Nach 5 Sekunden soll er batch.interrupt() ausführen und damit den Thread batch beenden/schließen. 
Was mich gerade aber auch stutzig macht ist, wenn ich die While-Schleife im Thread batch entferne sowie die If-Abfrage im anderen Thread in Zeile 75 ebenfalls entferne und einfach nach den sleep das batch.interrupt() etc. ausführen lasse, dann wird mir danach in der Konsole ausgegeben, dass der batch.isInterrupted() false ist, also nicht unterbrochen worden ist, aber danach der Konsolenausgabe zu batch.isAlive() ebenfalls false ausgibt. Das verwirrt micht jetzt


----------



## Revenant (19. Apr 2007)

Hi,

paar Vermutungen:

EDIT: ok, das mit dem is not visible is wirklich nicht zu erklären.. vllt erst mal workaround mit ner methode oder sowas coden.

Dann ist mir noch aufgefallen:

```
// Warte auf das Ende des Threads batch
               pr.waitFor();
```
müsste es hier nicht heißen, dass der Thread auf die batch (also den Prozess) wartet? Wenn dem so ist (so stehts auch glaub ich in der API, dann ist das pr.waitFor() wahrscheinlich sowieso unnötig, denn dein batch file gibt ja nie -1 aus)

So hier nochmal direkter Link zur API wie man den Prozess beenden kann:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/lang/Process.html#destroy()


----------



## Dexta (19. Apr 2007)

Also ich habe jetzt durch vielen hin und her probieren heraus gefunden, dass sich das DOS-Fenster durch den Prozess (noch) nicht beenden lässt. Weder mit destroy() noch durch Thread + interrupt(). Denn die Sache ist die, dass wenn das Runtime die DOS-Befehle + die Batch-Datei startet, ein neuer Prozess ensteht, auf den man im Moment keine Einfluss ausüben kann. Denn anscheind ist dieser Prozess dann nur noch von Windows aus steuerbar und lässt sich dadurch nicht mehr mit Java schließen. Die einzigste Möglichkeit im Moment ist es das DOS-Fenster extern durch KeyEvents + Robot mit Java zu schließen.

Der Prozess des DOS-Fenster ist also zwar durch den BufferedInputStream + getInputStream() zu "beobachten" und man kann durch die Methode read() herausfinden, ob der Prozess noch am arbeiten ist oder schon beendet ist. Aber direkt beenden lässt sich der Prozess im DOS-Fenster nicht. Noch nicht ... vieleicht kommt man ja noch dahinter.


----------



## Revenant (19. Apr 2007)

wenn ja darfst du die lösung natürlich gerne hier posten ^^


----------



## JPKI (19. Apr 2007)

Du musst in deinem Thread ja auch das isInterrupted()-Flag abfragen, denn das wird auf true gesetzt, wenn du interrupt() aufrufst. In der While-Schleife bietet sich dazu die Gelegenheit:

```
while (ci != -1) {
 ci = bis.read();

  if (Thread.currentThread().isInterrupted())
   throw new ThreadDeath();
}
```


----------



## Dexta (20. Apr 2007)

Das mit der Klasse ThreadDeath() funktioniert so auch nicht. Hab das mal mit eingebaut:


```
while (ci != -1) { 
    ci = bis.read(); 
    if (Thread.currentThread().isInterrupted())
        try {
            throw new ThreadDeath(); 
    } catch (ThreadDeath td) {
        System.out.println("ThreadDeaht: " + td);
    }
}
```

Im anderen Thread wird mit batch.interrupt() der Thread batch unterbrochen und mit der Abfrage batch.isInterrupted() kann ich mir dazu ein false oder true ausgeben lassen. Indem Fall bekomme ich jetzt auch nen true in der Konsole ausgegeben. Mit batch.isAlive() habe ich die Möglichkeit, mir auszugeben, ob der Thraed noch am existieren ist. In dem Fall gibt er mir ein true! aus. Was ja eigentlich nicht dürfte weil der Thread ja interrupted wurde ...  ???:L 

Wenn ich jetzt das DOS-Fenster manuell schließe, dann gibt mir bis.read() ein -1 aus. Solange der Prozess DOS-Fenster exisitiert, bleibt der Wert von bis.read() auf 0.

Das selbe ist jetzt auch so mit ThreadDeath(). Sobald ich das DOS-Fenster manuell schließe, sagt mir Java in der Konsole aus, das ThreadDeath() gewirkt hat. Solange aber der Prozess DOS-Fenster aktiv ist, passiert da nichts! ThreadDeath() zeigt keine Wirkung.

Die Sache ist ja auch die, sobald rt.exec("cmd /c start D:\\batchdatei.bat") aufgerufen wird und dann startet, dadurch ein ganz neuer Prozess erstellt. Man kann ihn zwar noch beobachten, aber nicht mehr mit Java sagen, er soll jetzt aufhören. Deshalb lässt sich auch der Thread wo dieser Prozess gestartet worden ist wieder beenden, weil er nun unabhängig von dem DOS-Fenster ist, welches schon weiter arbeitet. Das hat damit zu tun, dass mit cmd im Endeffekt ein neues Programm geöffnet wird worauf Java keinen Einluss nehmen kann. Hintergrund dieser Sache ist der Kommandointerpreter bzw. die Shell ...

Unter Unix könnte es aber funktionieren  :wink: ...


----------



## JPKI (20. Apr 2007)

isInterrupted() "bittet" den Thread ja nur höflich, sich zu beenden. Das beenden musst du dann schon selbst erledigen.
Und wenn du ein ThreadDeath-Objekt wirfst, darfst du es auch
nicht mittels try/catch abfangen, sonst hat es ja keine Wirkung ;-) . Lass mal das catch weg und versuch's dann nochmal.


----------

